# Navegar anónimo. VPN en KDE [solucionado]

## Yczo

Hola muy buenas, vereís, el caso que me trae aqui esta vez es es que me gustaría conectar mi gentoo/KDE a un servidor openVPN, para navegar de forma anónima (considero que los gobiernos no deberían saber si uso torrent o desde donde escribo), pero no se muy bien como hacerlo.

He seguido los pasos que describe en este blog... a priori parece sencillo, pero no hay manera de conectar   :Sad: 

http://geekland.hol.es/conectarse-a-un-servidor-vpn-gratis/

Como veis la guía esta  orientada a gnome y yo uso KDE, pero los pasos deberían ser similares pues ambos frontends de escritorio usan networkmanager.

Bien creo que el problema está en mi red, de la cual soy propietario y dispongo de pleno acceso, pero en mi ignorancia y en nueva topología de red, vamos soy muy novato en redes, no tengo ni idea de como acceder o configurar las máquinas. El tema es que antaño yo vivía en una casa con ADSL donde configuraba el modem/router de una vez y fiesta, pero recentemente me mudé y vido en un sitio, donde la conexión es suministrada por una empresa de cable.

La topología es la siguiente: Tengo un modem de cable, con una única salida ethernet, la cual conecto a un router para repartir la señal en mas equipos.

Se acceder al ruter y abrir puertos, pero no tengo ni idea si debo entrar al modem y hacer lo mismo (ni siquiera se si el modem tiene interfaz web y como acceder para configurarlo). Creo que el modem ¿Sería un proxy por ser una máquina intermedia que accede por mi?... 

Bueno que por favor agradecería algo de ilustración teórica y ayuda para ver si puedo configurarlo.

Un saludo a todos y muchas gracias gracias por adelantadoLast edited by Yczo on Sun Dec 29, 2013 12:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> ... a priori parece sencillo, pero no hay manera de conectar

 ¿Qué mensaje de error tienes? ¿Por que crees que es un problema de puertos?

----------

## i92guboj

En principio no, el problema no va por ahí.

ADSL o cable da igual. Eso es cosa de tu proveedor. Tú te conectas usando ethernet, supongo. Eso es lo único relevante de tu red para adentro.

Si puedes conectarte normalmente (sin VPN ni historias extrañas) entonces el problema está en la configuración de eso.

Si no, lo primero que deberías comprobar es que tu máquina es capaz de recibir una ip pública. Para eso puedes usar ifconfig (si tienes dudas pega la salida de ese comando aquí).

Si tu máquina no recibe una ip, prueba a conectarla directamente al modem cable.

----------

## Yczo

En primer lugar agradecer vuestras respuestas y pedir perdón por haber tardado un poco en responder. Últimamente estoy bastante agobiado con mi vida.

Era tema de drivers, de poner en el núcleo el driver correspondiente.

en la wiki siguiente lo explican:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/OpenVPN

[nota: si alguien lo prueba, que no navege con menos de 256bits de cifrado, de lo contrario parece ser que lo desencriptan fácil]

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda

----------

